# Moving to Ota City (gunma pref)



## AussieGypsy

Hi All,
1st time poster here. My partner & I will be moving to Ota City in Gunma later this year. I have searched the net as much as possible but there doesn't seem to be a lot of current information (at least not in English) regarding living there so if anyone has any interesting/useful info about the place it would be greatly appreciated.
Employment & accommodation is already organised so really just interested in finding out about:
- shopping (food mostly - looking forward to embracing Japanese but availability of 'western foods' in weak moments)
- facilities (fitness clubs, restaurants, bars etc)
- surrounding areas good visit
- ease of getting there from Tokyo airports
We have been told it is considerd 'rural' relative to somewhere like Tokyo so not expecting every facility under the sun but just wondering what we can expect living there.
Cheers!


----------

